

Safe nuclear does exist, and China is leading the way with thorium - iki23
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/comment/ambroseevans_pritchard/8393984/Safe-nuclear-does-exist-and-China-is-leading-the-way-with-thorium.html

======
yread
_The plans were shelved because thorium does not produce plutonium for bombs._

At least according to wikipedia the MSR produce 233U which could be used to
making nuclear weapons (see Operation Teapot
<http://nuclearweaponarchive.org/Usa/Tests/Teapot.html>)

------
iki23
Good discussion on Energy From Thorium FB page:
[https://www.facebook.com/EnergyFromThorium/posts/20497309953...](https://www.facebook.com/EnergyFromThorium/posts/204973099530473)

